

Show HN: Smugg.com (Rottentomatoes.com for Tech Gadgets) - fernandose
http://www.smugg.com
Smugg.com.<p>Critic review aggregator for consumer electronics.
I admit the progress of this project has been very slow, mostly due to me learning how to code properly this time while also developing this site. However in this time, gdgt.com shifted their focus to same area of critic reviews aggregation. They have done an excellent job with the team and money they have and I now wonder if it leaves any space for me to keep going.<p>So please do let me know what you think.
======
fernandose
Extra details:

\- I admit the progress of this project has been very slow, mostly due to me
learning how to code properly this time while also developing this site.
However in this time, gdgt.com shifted their focus to same area of critic
reviews aggregation. They have done an excellent job with the team and money
they have and I now wonder if it leaves any space for me to keep going. So
please do let me know what you think.

\- As I am new to programming and still very much learning, I have used
wordpress as the foundation for the MVP and customised it by programming new
plugins.

\- At the moment aggregating is completely manual, so I am still establishing
a formal process which allows an uninterrupted flow of publishing products.

\- The scoring follows a very similar method to metacritics. However at the
moment the only adjustment made during scoring is ‘weighting’, which allows
publishers who consistently produce well written and in-depth reviews to have
a more prominent part in the final score calculation

------
mikeknoop
I think the reason Rotten Tomatoes is successful in because by in large, most
reviews are negative. The true good movies actually stand-out.

For Smugg, when the homepage consists of all reviews in the 80-95 range, you
can't tell things apart. It's just another generic review site that says
everything is "okay", when in reality, the baked-in, out of the box experience
of a device usually sucks in day-to-day use.

I don't know how you're getting reviews, but you could honestly seed this
yourself by critically analyzing Engadget reviews and really focus on the
flaws of the product, instead of the "features" for generating your scores.

